# Chinley/Chapel-en-le-Frith area?



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2017)

Anyone familiar with this area (Chinley in particular)? When I lived in Sheffield I only really got familiar with the east side of the Peak District, so never visited the west side, only passed through on the way to Manchester. Perhaps @Matt Cycle knows it from his cycle rides?


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 28, 2017)

That would be some ride even for Matt. Lovely part of the world,  though. Pretty much Manchester dormitory towns these days, though nice communities. Main line trains stop at Chinley, hence the dormitory effect. Some nice walks too, but not in winter for sure. I’ve only superficially explored the area, mind.

Thinking of a flit?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 28, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Anyone familiar with this area (Chinley in particular)? When I lived in Sheffield I only really got familiar with the east side of the Peak District, so never visited the west side, only passed through on the way to Manchester. Perhaps @Matt Cycle knows it from his cycle rides?



It's in the High Peak.  Not been on the bike but have been through it and work with a few people who live there.  Like you I'm not too familiar with the West side of the Peak District but have travelled on the train from Manchester to Buxton and it stops at all the small stations along that line.  As Mike says it's closer to Manchester and Stockport and with train access ideal for a Manchester commute.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Thinking of a flit?


Just weighing my options  Current house needs so much doing to it  I can either do it up myself (or rather, pay people to do it up - I have no practical skills), flog it to a developer and move within the area or move somewhere new  I've had a quick browse on zoopla and a couple in the area looked appealing, and I really miss the Peaks! Thanks @Matt Cycle for making me pine with all your beautiful pictures! 



Matt Cycle said:


> It's in the High Peak.  Not been on the bike but have been through it and work with a few people who live there.  Like you I'm not too familiar with the East side of the Peak District but have travelled on the train from Manchester to Buxton and it stops at all the small stations along that line.  As Mike says it's closer to Manchester and Stockport and with train access ideal for a Manchester commute.


House prices seem cheaper west of the Peaks, hence the interest - also like to move to new places, not retrace old steps


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 28, 2017)

Depends how near civilisation you want to be I suppose. Or, indeed, what you consider civilisation to be. So not Yorkshire, then.

I’ll get my coat...


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Depends how near civilisation you want to be I suppose. Or, indeed, what you consider civilisation to be. So not Yorkshire, then.
> 
> I’ll get my coat...


Actually, I have also been looking in the Skipton area, and possibly back in Sheffield, as I spotted a house there that fits the bill and is on a road I always fancied living on but used to be outside my price range  I don't mind semi-rural as long it has a train station, I'd feel very cut off otherwise given the paucity of bus services these days


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 28, 2017)

I'll ask at work on Monday good and bad points about Chinley/High Peak area.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> I'll ask at work on Monday good and bad points about Chinley/High Peak area.


Thanks Matt


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2017)

I'll say one thing, some people's idea of interior decoration is quite scarey  I actually recoiled at one house sporting, amongst other horrors, a pink bathroom suite    (apologies to any members who think 'what's wrong with that?I think mine is lovely!')


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 28, 2017)

I know Skipton well. Well connected, great countryside, great pies. Good local markets, too. And, of course, a station. And it’s on the Leeds and Liverpool canal, as well as the river Aire. The epitome of the West Riding town, though they call it part of a North Yorkshire now. And it’s only a few miles walk into Lancashire. What’s not to like?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I know Skipton well. Well connected, great countryside, great pies. Good local markets, too. And, of course, a station. And it’s on the Leeds and Liverpool canal, as well as the river Aire. The epitome of the West Riding town, though they call it part of a North Yorkshire now. And it’s only a few miles walk into Lancashire. What’s not to like?


Yes, my Dad used to rent a holiday cottage there above the canal every year when he came over from Holland and I used to go up and spend a week with him and stepmum  Unfortunately, prices reflect the attractions. I have considered Keighley, just down the line, but never visited it much, even as a teenager, so not that familiar with it.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 28, 2017)

I’ve just seen a fantastic bargain in the Guardian. 200 year old bungalow in Cumnock, East Ayrshire. Burns country, of course. Three bedrooms, two reception and a ‘blank canvas’ garden. The price reflects the tartan carpets and striped wallpaper. £105,000. I would guess £25000 would drag it kicking and screaming into the 21st century. Nearest railway, basically to Glasgow and Ayr, at New Cumnock. Pleasant area, if you can ignore all the Burns tat. Lowland Scots, but no Gaelic or Doric spoken, so you can understand most conversations Plus, of course, an NHS.

I know Keighley. Bigger and slightly more alive than Skipton, but still on the Aire and Leeds and Liverpool canal. That’s where Timothy Taylor’s brewery is. Quite a handsome town, and if you like steam trains that’s one end of the Worth Valley railway, going through Haworth, Bronte country. Parts of it are very prone to flooding, so watch out for bargains.


----------



## Ditto (Oct 28, 2017)

We went to Ayr once. My Mum said she could happily live there, they've got everything, even a Mecca.  



> a pink bathroom suite


Could have been worse, could have been avocado! I once had avocado with green flock wallpaper and a million plastic frogs. Dead tasteful. Plus a few green plastic lily pads...even the bath plug was a frog.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I’ve just seen a fantastic bargain in the Guardian. 200 year old bungalow in Cumnock, East Ayrshire.


Must be this one  It's got even more clutter than my house!  There are places at £30k in this town!


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 28, 2017)

Aye, that’s the one. The £25k I mentioned includes the going rate for a skip


----------



## AJLang (Oct 28, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I’ve just seen a fantastic bargain in the Guardian. 200 year old bungalow in Cumnock, East Ayrshire. Burns country, of course. Three bedrooms, two reception and a ‘blank canvas’ garden. The price reflects the tartan carpets and striped wallpaper. £105,000. I would guess £25000 would drag it kicking and screaming into the 21st century. Nearest railway, basically to Glasgow and Ayr, at New Cumnock. Pleasant area, if you can ignore all the Burns tat. Lowland Scots, but no Gaelic or Doric spoken, so you can understand most conversations Plus, of course, an NHS.
> 
> I know Keighley. Bigger and slightly more alive than Skipton, but still on the Aire and Leeds and Liverpool canal. That’s where Timothy Taylor’s brewery is. Quite a handsome town, and if you like steam trains that’s one end of the Worth Valley railway, going through Haworth, Bronte country. Parts of it are very prone to flooding, so watch out for bargains.


My Mum's family came from New Cumnock. When we went to her uncle's funeral it was quite surreal, like something out of a film. We were driven up and up through the graveyard, it was like on a hill/small hillock and his grave was near the top. Whilst we were standing there loads and loads of townspeople came walking up the hill for the burial - they just seemed to keep appearing. I've never seen a funeral like that before or since, apart from on the television.


----------



## stephknits (Oct 28, 2017)

Our new house has an avocado bathroom suite, including bidet.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 28, 2017)

Look, just because people haven't redone their bathroom since 1970 doesn't mean they are bad people LOL

After all they most likely were brought up not to buy new for the sake of it - and I bet there's plenty of years wear left in it!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2017)

stephknits said:


> Our new house has an avocado bathroom suite, including bidet.


----------



## khskel (Oct 29, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Yes, my Dad used to rent a holiday cottage there above the canal every year when he came over from Holland and I used to go up and spend a week with him and stepmum  Unfortunately, prices reflect the attractions. I have considered Keighley, just down the line, but never visited it much, even as a teenager, so not that familiar with it.


I've lived near Keighley for 50 years and currently work in Skipton. Skipton getting a bit gentrified but very handy for the Dales. Keighley area much more affordable and there are some good areas. Oh and the diabetes care is quite good!


----------



## Radders (Oct 29, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Look, just because people haven't redone their bathroom since 1970 doesn't mean they are bad people LOL
> 
> After all they most likely were brought up not to buy new for the sake of it - and I bet there's plenty of years wear left in it!


Thank you for saying this Jen. I watch property programmes where people say a house “needs work” because they don’t like the colour of the bath or the kitchen doors, and I think of all that perfectly serviceable houseware going to landfill and it makes me want to shout at the telly.


----------



## eggyg (Oct 29, 2017)

We have family who have just moved to Keighley so haven’t yet visited them but have been to that area a few times and really like the market town vibes. Come back up north @Northerner, think of how close you will be to all the mountains and peaks and dales and lakes.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2017)

khskel said:


> I've lived near Keighley for 50 years and currently work in Skipton. Skipton getting a bit gentrified but very handy for the Dales. Keighley area much more affordable and there are some good areas. Oh and the diabetes care is quite good!


Which are the best areas @khskel, and is there anywhere that ought to be avoided?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2017)

eggyg said:


> We have family who have just moved to Keighley so haven’t yet visited them but have been to that area a few times and really like the market town vibes. Come back up north @Northerner, think of how close you will be to all the mountains and peaks and dales and lakes.


That's what I've been missing @eggyg  I've lived down south for 20 years now and feel ready for a change


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 29, 2017)

If you miss the dales, Northie, you’re  surrounded in Keighley! There’s hardly a way out of town that isn’t uphill, and the river follows that. Halifax is similar, and, unlike Keighley, it’s a rugby league town. Bonus


----------



## stephknits (Oct 29, 2017)

Warning, contains bad language, but came to mind when looking round our house with the estate agent..


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> If you miss the dales, Northie, you’re  surrounded in Keighley! There’s hardly a way out of town that isn’t uphill, and the river follows that. Halifax is similar, and, unlike Keighley, it’s a rugby league town. Bonus


I've never been that keen on Halifax - mind you, haven't been for 40 years!  I'm from Brighouse originally, and went to school in Hipperholme which is between Brighouse and Halifax


----------



## khskel (Oct 29, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> If you miss the dales, Northie, you’re  surrounded in Keighley! There’s hardly a way out of town that isn’t uphill, and the river follows that. Halifax is similar, and, unlike Keighley, it’s a rugby league town. Bonus


Oi, we've got the Cougars......


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 29, 2017)

If we stay in the UK, our next move would be the Lincolnshire Wolds.  If we move abroad, we will go to France, buy a house with lots of land & run a camping business.


----------



## khskel (Oct 29, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Which are the best areas @khskel, and is there anywhere that ought to be avoided?


Villages between Keighley and Skipton e.g. Steeton, Eastburn which are both on the main Keighley - Skipton bus route, Silsden or just into North Yorkshire Crosshills, Glusburn  and Sutton in Craven. The other side of Keighley  you've got Riddlesden and East Morton but East Morton is perhaps the priciest out of all of them. A bit further out there is Crossroads,Oakworth, Oxenhope and Haworth. Avoid Stockbridge because it floods!!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 29, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I've never been that keen on Halifax - mind you, haven't been for 40 years!  I'm from Brighouse originally, and went to school in Hipperholme which is between Brighouse and Halifax



From Hull and Halifax and Hell good Lord deliver me.  Saw the great Roy Bailey in 1994 with Band of Hope (Martin Carthy, Dave Swarbrick amongst others) at the Crucible.  They didn't do Dalesman's Litany though.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2017)

khskel said:


> Villages between Keighley and Skipton e.g. Steeton, Eastburn which are both on the main Keighley - Skipton bus route, Silsden or just into North Yorkshire Crosshills, Glusburn  and Sutton in Craven. The other side of Keighley  you've got Riddlesden and East Morton but East Morton is perhaps the priciest out of all of them. A bit further out there is Crossroads,Oakworth, Oxenhope and Haworth. Avoid Stockbridge because it floods!!


Keighley is definitely looking like a serious option now  I've been doing a lot of googling and found one or two places that look really good - might ask my sister to do a bit of house-hunting for me!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 30, 2017)

My wife is from Keighley.  They call fishcakes scones.  Strange.  She also went to the same school as you.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> My wife is from Keighley.  They call fishcakes scones.  Strange.  She also went to the same school as you.


Really? When I was there it was an all boys school, but I think they changed to mixed in the early 1980s - still looks really strange to me when I look on the school website and see girls names!


----------



## Barb (Oct 30, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Anyone familiar with this area (Chinley in particular)? When I lived in Sheffield I only really got familiar with the east side of the Peak District, so never visited the west side, only passed through on the way to Manchester. Perhaps @Matt Cycle knows it from his cycle rides?


Used to work in Chapel-en-le-Frith many moons ago. A bit bleak but friendly locals and beautiful countryside not far away. At least it didn't get the accolade that nearby Dove Holes received. It was voted the ugliest village in Britain in a national poll some years ago.


----------



## khskel (Oct 30, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Keighley is definitely looking like a serious option now  I've been doing a lot of googling and found one or two places that look really good - might ask my sister to do a bit of house-hunting for me!


Ask away if you want any more infoe


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 30, 2017)

Aye, Northie, Keighley is a good option. You’d better tell the southerners how you pronounce it, mind


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2017)

khskel said:


> Ask away if you want any more infoe


Thank you - no doubt there will be questions!


----------



## Amigo (Oct 30, 2017)

Can’t help on the house northerner but anywhere in the north sounds good to me! 

All this bathroom suite fascism though. It’s strange how they *must* all be white now. We did move into a house with a chocolate brown bathroom suite and that had to go (though it didn’t show the muck)


----------



## grovesy (Oct 30, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Can’t help on the house northerner but anywhere in the north sounds good to me!
> 
> All this bathroom suite fascism though. It’s strange how they *must* all be white now. We did move into a house with a chocolate brown bathroom suite and that had to go (though it didn’t show the muck)


I understand even if you wanted a coloured bathroom these days they don't make. I find white a bit harsh and cold looking.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2017)

I haven't had a bath for 13 years


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 30, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I haven't had a bath for 13 years


Me neither. I don’t understand the pleasure of sitting in your own dirty water. And women occupy the bathroom for hours doing it. Should be banned. 

(This little quip supplied by Conservative Central Office)


----------



## khskel (Oct 30, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I haven't had a bath for 13 years


Same here. It would get the coal all wet.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 30, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Really? When I was there it was an all boys school, but I think they changed to mixed in the early 1980s - still looks really strange to me when I look on the school website and see girls names!


Yes it was well into the 80's when she was there.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Yes it was well into the 80's when she was there.


It's a small world!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 30, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Thanks Matt



I realised when I looked on the map that I was only 3 miles from Chapel-en-le-Frith and 5 miles from Chinley on my ride on Friday.  I turned back towards Buxton when I reached Sparrowpit.  I asked at work about Chinley but haven't yet spoken to anyone who lives there.  Someone said it's supposed to be quite nice.  Not much use I know but I'll try and collar someone tomorrow who actually lives there and give you an update.



Barb said:


> Used to work in Chapel-en-le-Frith many moons ago. A bit bleak but friendly locals and beautiful countryside not far away. At least it didn't get the accolade that nearby Dove Holes received. It was voted the ugliest village in Britain in a national poll some years ago.



Dove Holes is fairly grim -  I remember when it 'won' that 'award'- it's basically houses either side of the A6 with traffic thundering past.  There are lots of pretty villages in Derbyshire but also industry in parts in the form of quarrying and cement works with HGV's rumbling to and from some of these places.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2017)

Fickle being that I am, my focus has now drifted to the Harrogate area  Didn't bother looking before as I thought everything would be out of my price range, but it turns out not to be the case!  I like the idea of the proximity to York and Leeds, plus most cities further afield are readily accessible  

I may have to perfect my bolusing skills though, so I can cope with a regular intake of Harry Ramsden's


----------



## Barb (Oct 31, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> I realised when I looked on the map that I was only 3 miles from Chapel-en-le-Frith and 5 miles from Chinley on my ride on Friday.  I turned back towards Buxton when I reached Sparrowpit.  I asked at work about Chinley but haven't yet spoken to anyone who lives there.  Someone said it's supposed to be quite nice.  Not much use I know but I'll try and collar someone tomorrow who actually lives there and give you an update.
> 
> 
> 
> Dove Holes is fairly grim -  I remember when it 'won' that 'award'- it's basically houses either side of the A6 with traffic thundering past.  There are lots of pretty villages in Derbyshire but also industry in parts in the form of quarrying and cement works with HGV's rumbling to and from some of these places.


Ah the memories, Sparrowpit, Barmoor Clough, Tideswell. If I had the choice I'd opt for Bakewell to indulge in Bakewell puddings and Derbyshire oatcakes for the rest of my life.


----------



## khskel (Oct 31, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Fickle being that I am, my focus has now drifted to the Harrogate area  Didn't bother looking before as I thought everything would be out of my price range, but it turns out not to be the case!  I like the idea of the proximity to York and Leeds, plus most cities further afield are readily accessible
> 
> I may have to perfect my bolusing skills though, so I can cope with a regular intake of Harry Ramsden's


Or if you had a lottery win Fat rascals from Betty's


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 31, 2017)

Careful, Northie, still in the old West Riding, but it’s Conservative central in that bit. You’ll be disenfranchised. Still, you’re on the A59 there, one end York, the other end Liverpool if you’re daft enough


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 31, 2017)

Spoke to a colleague today who lives in Chapel.  He said Chinley is a very nice village whereas Chapel is a small town.  There are a few estates of new builds going up in Chapel but the population is only around 8000.  He said if he had the choice again he would have chosen to live in Chinley.  As mentioned before both have railway stations but the one in Chapel is around a mile from the town centre whereas with Chinley it's right in the centre of the village.  Not sure about buses but I assume both will have some sort of service.  Like any towns and villages now neither has a right lot to offer in terms of major shops/amenities/things to do but Chapel has a Morrisons and the usual sorts of things in a small town.  He said anything bigger and it's a trip to Stockport or Manchester although I think Buxton is not too bad.  The main draw of course is being close to the countryside.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks Matt, that's much appreciated  There are all sorts of options buzzing around in my head now - just been looking at York! I think the only thing I'm sure of at the moment is that it's time for me to move on from Southampton to The North


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 1, 2017)

Don’t buy a new build in York, they seem to have put them all on the flood plain.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Don’t buy a new build in York, they seem to have put them all on the flood plain.


Yes, I love York but I'm not actually that keen on the flatness of the Vale, one of the main reasons to move North is to get back to some proper hills!


----------



## Copepod (Nov 1, 2017)

If you do move to Peak District, I can sincerely recommend Raid 3 (Explorer Events) on Sunday mornings, Oct to Dec. Three hours of fell running on excellent maps prepared by an orienteer, followed by as much tea / coffee / biscuits as you can manage!


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 1, 2017)

Believe it or not, I used to do fell running in the Lake District when I was working in Lancaster. Stirring stuff. Biscuits didn’t cut it. Pie and a pint was the order of the day


----------

